
DA Who Failed to Indict Cop Who Killed #EricGarner Set to Run for Congress - david1983
http://davidseymouriii.blog.com/2015/01/01/da-who-failed-to-indict-cop-who-killed-ericgarner-set-to-run-for-congress/
======
higherpurpose
What will he run on? Being "tough on crime"?

